
Study confirms vitamin D protects against colds and flu (2017) - ColanR
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/02/study-confirms-vitamin-d-protects-against-cold-and-flu/
======
ps07
I was looking at the temp and humidity of cities effected and most were in the
under 20C 50% humidity band. Maybe sunny weather makes a diff given the
vitamin D connection.

~~~
troydavis
Here’s an analysis of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22563932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22563932)
(“High Temperature and High Humidity Reduce the Transmission of COVID-19”):

> One degree Celsius increase in temperature and one percent increase in
> relative humidity lower R by 0.0383 and 0.0224, respectively.

~~~
feanaro
Unfortunately, if you take a look at figure 3 in that paper, you'll see that
correlation is extremely weak and the non-zero coefficients almost entirely
driven by a single outlier.

------
david_draco
Ah, Linus Pauling was just one letter off
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C_and_the_common_cold](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C_and_the_common_cold)

~~~
confeit
Vitamin C, taken orally, reduces length of cold with 8% in adults, and 12% in
children.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10796569](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10796569)

Vitamin C deficiency makes you more susceptible to the cold and severe
infections.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16988135](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16988135)

Vitamin C has shown inhibitory effect in chickens for avian coronavirus.

[https://academic.oup.com/jac/article/52/6/1049/731701](https://academic.oup.com/jac/article/52/6/1049/731701)

Chinese are testing intravenous Vitamin C for treating COVID-19 with promising
results for reducing cytokine-induced damage to the lungs.

[https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=2...](https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=228745)

I am really not sure why news organizations all around the world feel the need
to debunk Vitamin C usage for novel coronavirus. For instance:
[https://www.snopes.com/news/2020/03/09/coronavirus-its-
time-...](https://www.snopes.com/news/2020/03/09/coronavirus-its-time-to-
debunk-claims-that-vitamin-c-could-cure-it/) . Their conclusions all amount
to: washing hands is better, you may get a tummy ache, and don't believe folk
remedies.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Vitamin C is essential.

This means it is _essential_ for tissue repair. Also the production of
neurotransmitters / cell signalling molecules.

Of course it improves recovery and reduces severity of symptoms. Of course it
won't _prevent_ anything.

I can't understand how there is any dispute.

~~~
majkinetor
> Of course it won't prevent anything.

You are full of nonsence. Of course it prevents scurvy ffs.

> This means it is essential for tissue repair.

This totally doesn't mean that. Vitamin C is cofactor and resource. It is used
in bunch of processes, only some of it are for repair.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Ah, sorry, yes, that's true. I didn't mean Vitamin C doesn't prevent Vitamin C
deficiency.

Your second statement doesn't negate my claim that Vitamin C is essential for
tissue repair. It absolutely is, but of course that's not all it's essential
for, and I did hint at this in the bit you didn't quote.

------
Khelavaster
That's why we warehouse patients in hospitals without sunlight exposure.

~~~
neuronic
You could couple disinfecting against MRSA with vitamin D production by
bombarding patients (and microorganisms) with UV rays.

Also maybe invest in the skin cancer department.

~~~
raxxorrax
And if everybody got wrinkles, age discrimination would be lessened too.

